#ubuntu-sa 2011-11-14
<SadLoVeStOrY>  you are now connected!howere,you need to indentified to nickserv to tallk(/nickserv help register &see |http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nick set up) |Rule 1.Asky for op gets you banned|#4help
<SadLoVeStOrY> #4help
#ubuntu-sa 2011-11-16
<SaNdepaEl> #l0ve_cool
#ubuntu-sa 2011-11-17
<khameis42> hi
<khameis42> السلام عليكم
<khameis42> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
<khameis42> ا
<khameis42> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
<mohammadetakie> السلام عليكم
#ubuntu-sa 2011-11-19
<mohammadetakie> السلام عليكم
<mohammadetakie> كنت أستخدم برنامج start-tor-browser لتصفح المواقع المحجوبة
<mohammadetakie> اليوم أردت تشغيل البرنامج ولكن يعطيني رسالVidalia exited abnormally.  Exit code: 126ة
<mohammadetakie> أرجوا المساعدة
<mohammadetakie> قمت بإستخراج نسخة ثانية من الملف المضغوط إلى سطح المكتب ولكن نفس الرسالة
<mohammadetakie> ياجماعة الخير ردو علينا !
<mohammadetakie> السلام عليكم
<sary> wa alykum assalam .
<mohammadetakie> شكرا ساري
<s1> العفو أخي محمد , وش المشكلة .. ماقدرت اقرأ كتابتك بالعربي من irssi
<mohammadetakie> مشكور كتير أخي
<mohammadetakie> tor-browser_en-USعندي مشكلة ببرنامج فك الحجب
<mohammadetakie> كنت أستخدمه وممتاز بس اليوم شغلت البرنامج وصار يعطيني هالرسالة
<mohammadetakie> Vidalia exited abnormally.  Exit code: 126
<s1>  أستخدم tor+ switch-proxy على متصفح Chromium .. لم يحصل واستخدمت ال Browser - bundles
<mohammadetakie> بس لحظة لأشرحلك سبب هالمشكلة
<mohammadetakie> كنت أستخدم البرنامج من سطح المكتب
<s1> هل الخطأ يظهرلك عندك تشغيل البرنامج من سطر الاوامر !
<s1> اي اتفضل ..
<mohammadetakie> وقمت بنقله إلى قرص داخل الكمبيوتر
<mohammadetakie> وهنا بدأت المشكلة
<mohammadetakie> لم يعد يتعرف عليه كبرنامج تنفيذي
<mohammadetakie> أصبح يعرضه كمستند
<mohammadetakie> ودخلت إلى خصائص المستندر
<mohammadetakie> ووضعت تأشيرة على خيار تشغيل كملف تنفيذي
<mohammadetakie> ولم يقبل إضافة الخيار
<mohammadetakie> فقمت بإعادته إلى سطح المكتب ولم يعمل أيضا سوى كميتند
<mohammadetakie> وأضفت أيضا الخيار إلى خصائصه لتشغيله كبرنامج وفعلا قبل الإشارة
<mohammadetakie> قمت بتشغيله فأعطاني هذه الرسالة
<mohammadetakie> Vidalia exited abnormally.  Exit code: 126
<mohammadetakie> قمت بإعادة تشغيل للكمبيوتر ولم أفلح في التشغيل
<mohammadetakie> قمت بحذف البرنامج وإعادة فك الضغط عن النسخة الأساسية ونقلها إلى سطح المكتب
<mohammadetakie> أيضا نفس الرسالة
<mohammadetakie>  ولا أعلم ما أفعل
<mohammadetakie> أرجو المساعدو .
<mohammadetakie> المساعدة #
<s1> طيب , هل جربت تشغيل البرنامج من سطر الأوامر .
<mohammadetakie> ماعندي خبرة كافية
<mohammadetakie> أخي هل تعرف البرنامج ؟
<mohammadetakie> البرنامج ليس مثبت ضمن تطبيقات نظام أوبنتو
<s1> تكتب اسم البرنامج في سطر الاوامر وتضغط ادخال
<mohammadetakie> هو موجود بمجلد مستقل
<mohammadetakie> أعطاني رابط التحميل أحد الإخوة
<mohammadetakie> .
<s1> همم , تأكد انك تستخم النسخة المطابقة لنسخة الأبونتو 32-bit أو 64-bit
<mohammadetakie> نظام التشغيل 32 بت
<mohammadetakie> والبرنامج كان شغال وتماام
<mohammadetakie> والمشكلة بدأت عندما قمت بنقل البرنامج من سطح المكتب على قرص في الكمبيوتر
<mohammadetakie> .
<s1> mohammadetakie,  اسم البرنامج Tor Browser Bundle
<s1> صحيح !
<mohammadetakie> لاء هاد هو
<mohammadetakie> tor-browser_en-US
<s1> أي نسخة لمتصفح ال Firefox في جهاز ؟
<mohammadetakie> آخر نسخة لحظة
<mohammadetakie> 10.0a2 (2011-11-17)
<mohammadetakie> نعم هذه المعلومات المتوفرة في فايرفوكس
<s1> هل تحدثت نسخة الفايرفوكس قريب ! .. لاني ما اشوف اي معلومة في موقع tor عن استخدام tor browser مع الفايرفوكس 10
<mohammadetakie> نعم التثبيت عندي شغال وأقوم بالتحديثات مباشرة
<mohammadetakie> tor browser هل يوجد طريقة لتثبيت
<mohammadetakie> ضمت تطبيقات أوبنتو وليس مجلد مستقل كما أفعل أنا
<s1> لمعرفو معلومات اكثر عن رسالة الخطأ , اكتب التالي في سطر الاوامر  tor-brwoser --debug
<mohammadetakie> tor-brwoser: command not found
<mohammadetakie> قمت بالحث عن البرنامج ضمن مركز برمجيات أوبنتو ولكنه غير موجود
<mohammadetakie> بالبحث#
<mohammadetakie> قال لي أخ = في دبيان عندي نازل
<s1> mohammadetakie, في اي مسار يوجد ملف البرنامج الآن
<mohammadetakie> الآن البرنامج وكافة الملحقات على سطح المكتب
<mohammadetakie> داخل مجلد بإسم tor-browser_en-US
<s1> طيب , في سطر الاوامر اكتب cd ~/Desktop
<mohammadetakie> bash: cd: /home/mohammadetakie/Desktop: No such file or directory
<s1> هم بدون مسافة قبل ال home/
<s1> او اختصر المسار ب
<s1> cd ~/Desktop
<mohammadetakie> ممكن مثال ؟
<mohammadetakie> أنا هيك كتبتها متل ماقلت لي إنت بأول مثال cd ~/Desktop
<mohammadetakie> والمجلد يلي بداخله البرنامج موجود على سطح المكتب
<mohammadetakie> هل أضيف إسم المجلد إلى مسار الأمر في الطرفية ؟
<s1> جرب
<mohammadetakie> طيب لحظة
<mohammadetakie> رح أكتبهن هيك
<mohammadetakie> cd ~/Desktop/tor-browser_en-US
<mohammadetakie> عطاني هالرسالة
<mohammadetakie> bash: cd: /home/mohammadetakie/Desktop/tor-browser_en-US: No such file or directory
<s1> هل متاكد ان اسم المستخدم mohammadetakie صحيح
<mohammadetakie> معقول طلع معي الترجمة أنو غير موجود
<mohammadetakie> والمجلد موجود أمام عيوني
<mohammadetakie> طيف ظيف للأمر إسم الملف التنفيذي لسطر الأوامر داخل الطرفية ؟
<mohammadetakie> طيب ظيف للأمر إسم الملف التنفيذي لسطر الأوامر داخل الطرفية ؟
<mohammadetakie> طيب أضيف للأمر إسم الملف التنفيذي لسطر الأوامر داخل الطرفية ؟
<s1> الآن المشكلة في اسم المستخدم , كيف تقدر توصل للمسار ان كان اسم المستخدم غير موجود.
<mohammadetakie> ضفت إسم الملف التنفيذي مع الأمر داخل الطرفية
<mohammadetakie> كمان نفس الرسالة bash: cd: /home/mohammadetakie/Desktop/tor-browser_en-US/start-tor-browser: No such file or directory
<mohammadetakie> أن مستغرب كتير وما عندي تفسير لما هذا السبب
<mohammadetakie> المجلد موجود على سطح المكتب وبداخله الملفات كلها وقمت بتشغيله مرة أخرى ونفس الرسالة
<mohammadetakie> Vidalia exited abnormally.  Exit code: 126
<mohammadetakie> أخي يوجد ملاحظة الملف التنفيذي إسمه start-tor-browser
<mohammadetakie> وهو بدون أي لاحقة وعند تشغيله يعطيني رسالة
<mohammadetakie> وهي
<mohammadetakie> هل تريد تشغيل "start-tor-browser" أم عرض محتوياته؟
<mohammadetakie> يوجد عدة خيارات أنا أختار منهم ( شغل )
<mohammadetakie> هذه هي طريقة عمل البرنامج
<mohammadetakie> ربما تساعدك بشئ
<s1> تمام , وهل برنامج Vidalia يعمل
<mohammadetakie> أول مرة بسمع بهذا البرنامج قمت بوضع الإسم في مركز برمجات أوبنتو
<mohammadetakie> هل أقوم بتثبيته ؟
<mohammadetakie> هااااااااااااااااااااااد هو البرنامج يلي كنت عم أستخدمه
<s1> اي ضروري , لو تلاحظ رسالة الخطأ تشتكي من Vidalia
<mohammadetakie> لحظة عم ثبت البرنامج
<mohammadetakie> عرفت البرنامج من الصورة المصغرة
<s1> :-)
<mohammadetakie> بس عندي على سطح المكتب موجود ضمن مجلد بإسم tor-browser_en-US
<mohammadetakie> قمت بتثبيت البرنامج
<mohammadetakie> ولكن ظهر لي رسالة خطأ عند التشغيل وهي
<mohammadetakie> Vidalia detected that the Tor software exited unexpectedly
<mohammadetakie> Please check the message log for recent warning or error messages.
<mohammadetakie> ويوجد ثلاثة خيارات ( موافق ) ( استعراض السجل ) ( مساعدة )
<mohammadetakie> عودة طيبة أخي
<mohammadetakie> عةدة طيبة أخي s1
<mohammadetakie> عودة#
<s1> أهلاً اخي mohammadetakie , أشكرك ياطيب.
<s1> بشر , هل تعدل الوضع .
<mohammadetakie> لا والله يا أخي بس في شوية تطورات
<mohammadetakie> بعد ما قمنا بتثبيت البرنامج لله الحمد وشغلناه
<mohammadetakie> عطاني رسالة
<mohammadetakie> Vidalia detected that the Tor software exited unexpectedly.
<mohammadetakie> Please check the message log for recent warning or error messages.
<mohammadetakie> وثلاثة خيارات ( موافق ) ( إستعراض السجل ) ( مساعدة )
<mohammadetakie> إخترت إستعراض السجل
<mohammadetakie> وقلنا له إحفظهم كسجل
<mohammadetakie> إستلمو حجمو 1 ونصف كيلو بايت
<mohammadetakie> إذا ما بدك تستلم لحتا أنسخ الكتابة لهون ؟
<s1> استلمت
<s1> لكن معلق
<mohammadetakie> طيب ننسخ النص لهون ؟
<s1> اذا تقدر انسخ المحتى على موقع لصق النصوص
<s1> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<mohammadetakie> هاد رابط على موقع أوبنتو
<mohammadetakie> كل فكري غرفة وكنت عم دور عليها وقول وين راحت الغرفة هههههههههه
<mohammadetakie> شو مهمة الصفحة هذه ؟
<mohammadetakie> هل هي أسئلة لموقع أوبنتو ؟
<s1> :-)
<s1> لا , هذه صفحة تسمح لك بلصق النصوص , ومن ثم تزويدك برابط يحوي النص لمشاركته مع الآخرين
<mohammadetakie> طيب أوكيه
<s1> اللصق النص في خانة Content وانقر على Paste
<s1> ثم انسخ الرابط الجديد هنا
<mohammadetakie> وضعت النص وعم أنتظر الرابط
<mohammadetakie> بس ممكن سؤال ؟
<s1> حلوين
<mohammadetakie> إنت فايت من الكمبيوتر ولا من الموبايل ؟
<s1> من جهاز الكمبيوتر
<mohammadetakie> والله كل فكري من الموبايل
<mohammadetakie> بتشكرك كتير من كل قلبي على المساعدة
<s1> العفو ياطيب.
<mohammadetakie> قُوطع الاتصال ب‍ login.launchpad.net أثناء تحميل الصفحة.
<mohammadetakie> حاولت مرتين وعم يفصل
<mohammadetakie> أخي النص منو طويل بس 12 سطر
<mohammadetakie> أنسخهن هون ؟
<mohammadetakie> بتحب أصور سطح المكتب وحملهن على موقع ؟
<s1> حرب على موقع آخر snipt.org
<s1> مافي داعي , لكن اذا حاب مايضر.
<mohammadetakie> لحظة
<mohammadetakie> مابعرف شو القصة
<mohammadetakie> وضعت النص بالموقع وكتبت إسمي والنس
<mohammadetakie> وضغطت على تحميل قام عطاني خيار تحميل وبعت النص على جهازي ؟
<mohammadetakie> المشكلة إنو برنامج التحميل تبع فايرفوكس ما بيعطي رابط الشغلى يلي عم تحملها
<mohammadetakie> يمكن هاد هو الرابط
<mohammadetakie> ممكن تتأكد منو
<mohammadetakie> http://snipt.org/kHmg4/plaintext
<s1> هو النص اعتقد
<mohammadetakie> يااااارب يمشي الحال
<s1> دقائق أخي ..
<mohammadetakie> خود وقتك
<s1> mohammadetakie, افتح الملف التالي /etc/tor/torrc
<s1> sudo gedit /etc/tor/torrc
<mohammadetakie> لحظة
<mohammadetakie> فتحت المستند
<mohammadetakie> في داعي أكتب الأمر في الطرفية ؟
<s1> اي لابد , حتى يكون لديك الصلاحية بالتعديل وحفظ التعديلات على الملف
<s1> sudo gedit /etc/tor/torrc
<mohammadetakie> تمام رجع فتح الملف
<mohammadetakie> الملف السابق تم إغلاقه
<mohammadetakie> أقصد المستند
<s1> طيب , اذهب للسطر رقم 53 إلى 60
<mohammadetakie> رقم 60
<mohammadetakie> #HiddenServiceDir /var/lib/tor/other_hidden_service/
<s1> من خانة Search في برنامج تعديل النصوص gedit
<mohammadetakie> شو أكتب في البحث ؟
<s1> اختر Go to Line واكتب رقم السطر
<s1> 53
<mohammadetakie> أخي عندي المفكرة والنظام باللغة العربية
<mohammadetakie> وثانية الأسطر عم عدها عد شفهي
<s1> طيب , اذا بحث ثم الذهاب للسطر
<mohammadetakie> وثالثا وضعت الرقم 53 ويوجد سطر واحد فيه هذا الرقم
<mohammadetakie> وهذا هو السطر
<mohammadetakie> 16:872860B76453A77D60CA2BB8C1A7042072093276A3D701AD684053EC4C
<s1>  طيب دقيقة أخي
<mohammadetakie> إخترت ( بحث ) ثم إخترت ( اذهب إلى السطر )
<s1> السطر هذا #ControlPort 9051 قريب عن السطر السابق ..
<s1> #ControlPort 9051
<mohammadetakie> #ControlPort 9051
<mohammadetakie> نعم وجدته
<s1> احذف ال # من السطر
<s1> وكذلك احذف رمز التعليق # من السطر
<s1> #HashedControlPassword
<mohammadetakie> هذه قمت بحذف ال #
<mohammadetakie> ControlPort 9051
<mohammadetakie>  #HashedControlPassword أما هذه فأين أجدها ؟
<s1> تمام والسطر الآخر HashedControlPassword
<s1> همم
<mohammadetakie> لا أستطيع الكتابة في خيار البخث
<mohammadetakie> البحث#
<mohammadetakie> أردت وضع بعض الحروف من الجملة ولكن لا يقبل الكتابة
<mohammadetakie> وجدتها
<mohammadetakie> هذه هي
<mohammadetakie> #HashedControlPassword
<mohammadetakie> سأقوم بحذف ال #
<mohammadetakie> أصبحت هكذا HashedControlPassword
<s1> تمام
<mohammadetakie> هل أقوم بحفظ الملف أم أنه يحتاج أيضا بعض التعديلات ؟
<s1> لا دقيقة , خطوة أخيرة قبل الحفظ ..
<s1> احفظ رقم السطر HashedControlPassword
<mohammadetakie> معك
<mohammadetakie> لا يوجد عندي أرقام في المستند
<s1> طيب , هل يوجد رقم hash في السطر الأسفل من HashedControlPassword
<mohammadetakie> هذا السطر الذي يوجد أسفل منه
<mohammadetakie> 16:872860B76453A77D60CA2BB8C1A7042072093276A3D701AD684053EC4C
<s1> تمام , الآن افتح سطر اوامر جديد واكتب التالي مع وضع رقم سري مكان كلمة mypassword
<s1> tor --hash-password mypassword
<s1> سيرد سطر الاوامر برقم hash جديد
<s1> انسخ الرقم الجديد مكان الرقم الاول
<s1> او الرقم السابق
<mohammadetakie> لحظة لحظة حتى أستوعب الشغلة
<mohammadetakie> هذا هو الناتج
<mohammadetakie> Nov 19 13:23:23.764 [notice] Tor v0.2.1.30. This is experimental software. Do not rely on it for strong anonymity. (Running on Linux i686)
<mohammadetakie> 16:147439F08DA5E4536020A1820EE0CFBBE7DBC2016526CCC15FDF1E50A4
<mohammadetakie> .
<mohammadetakie> ال . يعني خلصت نسخ
<s1> تمام , الآن استبدل الرقم الناتج بالرقم السابق في المستند
<mohammadetakie> بتقصد 16:147439F08DA5E4536020A1820EE0CFBBE7DBC2016526CCC15FDF1E50A4
<mohammadetakie> أبدلو بالرقم يلي موجود بالمستند هاد 16:872860B76453A77D60CA2BB8C1A7042072093276A3D701AD684053EC4C
<s1> صحيح .
<mohammadetakie> أول رقم طلع بالطرفية حطو محل الرقم التاني بالمستند ؟
<s1> ثم احفظ المستند , بالنقر على حفظ او ctrl+s
<mohammadetakie> تمام تسخته ولصقته بالمستند
<mohammadetakie> تم الحفظ
<mohammadetakie> إغلاق ؟
<s1> نعم أخي , احذف الرقم الاول و وضع الرقم الجديد
<s1> اغلاق
<s1> الىن اعد تشغيل Tor بالامر
<mohammadetakie> إغلاق الطرفية الأولا والثانية ؟
<s1> بعد حفظ المستند , هل اعادك لسطر الاوامر
<mohammadetakie> لاء
<s1> وبعد اغلاق المستند
<mohammadetakie> سطر الأوامر أو الطرفية تبقى مفتوحة حتى يتم إغلاقها
<mohammadetakie> قمت بإغلاق المستند ولكن الطرفية لازالت على وضعها كما نركتها
<mohammadetakie> شووووو هاد
<mohammadetakie> هلق إنتبهت
<s1> صحيح , لكن في حالة تعديلك على مستند وبعد الإغلاق يتم استرجاعك لسطر الأوامر.
<mohammadetakie> عشرات أخطاء موجودة بالطرفية
<mohammadetakie> تبدأ من هذا الرقم 16:872860B76453A77D60CA2BB8C1A7042072093276A3D701AD684053EC4C
<mohammadetakie> النص السابق خط
<s1> طيب , اغلق سطر الأوامر و واعد تشغيل Tor
<mohammadetakie> النص السابق بالخطأ
<s1> sudo service tor restart
<mohammadetakie> وهذا هو النص الذي يظهر بالطرفية
<mohammadetakie> error: line 33: bad flagvector
<mohammadetakie> يبدأ من 33 وينتهي ب 295
<mohammadetakie> error: line 299: bad flagvector
<s1> اذا افتح الملف من جديد , واستبدل الرقم الموجود بالرقم السابق
<s1> 16:872860B76453A77D60CA2BB8C1A7042072093276A3D701AD684053EC4C
<s1> sudo gedit /etc/tor/torrc
<mohammadetakie> الطرفية مفتوحة هل أغلقها أم أدعها كما هي ؟
<s1> ماادري ايش تقصد بالطرفية .. سطر الاوامر !
<mohammadetakie> نعم سطر الأوامر
<mohammadetakie> على كل حال قمت بإغلاقها
<mohammadetakie> وقمت بفتح الطرفية من جديد
<mohammadetakie> وقمت بإستبدال السطر
<s1> لاتنسى حفظ التعديلات على المستند.
<s1> اعد تشغيل tor
<s1> sudo service tor restart
<s1> الطريقة السابقة مذكورة على الوصلة التالية : http://www.noobrescue.com/blog/vidalia-detected-that-the-tor-software-exited-unexpectedly
<mohammadetakie> قبل تشغيل تور رسالة الخطأ رجعت تكررت داخل الطرفية
<mohammadetakie> هل أغلقها ؟
<s1> لحل المشكلة مابين Tor و Vidalia
<mohammadetakie> والله العظيم كيف بدي أتشكرك مني عارف
<s1> رسالة الخطأ تشتكي من نفس الأسطر السابقة
<s1> ؟
<mohammadetakie> نعم
<mohammadetakie> error: line 299: bad flagvector
<s1> لا شكر على واجب أخي , يكفي وجودك معنا.
<mohammadetakie> وضعت الأمر sudo service tor restart
<mohammadetakie> سأخرج من الطرفية وأقوم بتجربة البرنامج
<s1> طيب انتظرك .
<mohammadetakie> يطالبني بكلة السر
<s1> اللي وضعتها .. تذكرها
<mohammadetakie> وضعت كلمة السر وقمت بالتأشير على ( تذكر كلمة المرور ) ثم موافق
<mohammadetakie> يعود بمطالبتي فورا بكلمة المرور
<s1> اه , لأننا استبدلنا رقم الهاش الجديد بالقديم !
<s1> هذا الرقم الجديد 16:147439F08DA5E4536020A1820EE0CFBBE7DBC2016526CCC15FDF1E50A4
<mohammadetakie> ملاحظة البرنامج سابقا لم يكن يطالبني برقم سري
<mohammadetakie> ماذا تقترح ؟
<mohammadetakie> أضع sudo gedit /etc/tor/torrc
<mohammadetakie> ثم أستبدل الرقم ؟
<s1> لانك وضعت سري حتى يعمل مع Vidalia
<s1> *رقم
<s1> نعم استبدل و انظر في الأمر بعد اعادة تشغيل tor
<mohammadetakie> إصدار تور المنصب حالياً قديم أو لاينصح به بعد الآن. يرجى زيارة موقع تور لتنزيل آخر إصدار.
<mohammadetakie> تم الإتصال تم الإتصال ههههههه تم الإتصال تم الإتصال ههههههه تم الإتصال تم الإتصال ههههههه
<mohammadetakie> تم الإتصال تم الإتصال ههههههه تم الإتصال تم الإتصال ههههههه تم الإتصال تم الإتصال ههههههه
<mohammadetakie> تم الإتصال تم الإتصال ههههههه تم الإتصال تم الإتصال ههههههه تم الإتصال تم الإتصال ههههههه
<s1> اكتب التالي بسطر الاومر ..
<s1> همم!
<mohammadetakie> تمااااااام بس في ملاحظة
<mohammadetakie> البرنامج السابق كنت بمجرد تشغيل البرنامج يفتح لي متصفح خاص به غير متصفح فايرفوكس
<mohammadetakie> أنا الآن لا يعمل متصفح تلقائي ؟
<mohammadetakie> هل البرنامج يعمل على متصفح فايرفوكس ؟
<mohammadetakie> لحظة حتى أتأكد من عمله مع فايرفوكس
<mohammadetakie> موقع www.syriarevolution.com/
<mohammadetakie> لايزال محجوب على فايرفوكس = مع أن برنامج ( تور ) يعمل
<mohammadetakie> عندما كنت أستخدم tor-browser-gnu-linux-i686-2.2.34-1-dev-en-US كان يوجد بداخل الملفات متصفح يعمل مع تور أما الآن فبرنامج ( تور ) يعمل بمفرده
<s1> صحيح , لأن حزمة tor-browser bundle تحتوي على Tor+browser bundle بالإضافة إلى نسخة معدلة من متفح firefox
<mohammadetakie> معك
<s1> الأن تحتاج Tor Browser bundle .. صحيح
<mohammadetakie> أتتي فكرة
<mohammadetakie> تذكرت أنني لم أقم بإغلاق فايرفوكس
<mohammadetakie> سأقوم بإغلاقه وتشغيله من جديد
<s1> سأجرب معك طربقة استخدام tor browser bundle
<s1> لتنزيل النسخة الخاصة بنظامك https://www.torproject.org/dist/torbrowser/linux/tor-browser-gnu-linux-i686-2.2.34-2-dev-en-US.tar.gz
<mohammadetakie> tor-browser-gnu-linux-i686-2.2.34-1-dev-en-US
<mohammadetakie> هل هذه نفس النسخة التي عندي ؟
<mohammadetakie>  هل أقوم بتجربة مرة ثانية للنسخة التي عندي ؟
<s1> لا , الفرق في 2.2.34-2
<s1> -2-dev
<mohammadetakie> قمت بتجربة النسخة التي عندي نفس نص الخطأ
<mohammadetakie> Vidalia exited abnormally.  Exit code: 126
<mohammadetakie> وقمت بإغلاق فايرفوكس وتشغيله مرة ثانية ولكن يبدو أن برنامج ( تور ) لايدعم متصفح فايرفكس لأن فايرفوكس لم يستطع فتح المواقع المحجوبة
<s1> لحظات اجرب من عندي
<mohammadetakie> سأقوم بالتأكد مرة ثانية على موقع فيسبوك
<mohammadetakie> يبدو أن فيسبوك يعمل عندي ولكن هذه هي عادتهم فموقع التواصع فيسبوك ليس دائما محجوب أيام وأيام محجوب
<mohammadetakie> أما موقع http://www.syriarevolution.com/ لايزال محجوب عندي
<s1> قد ذكرت بوجود ملف يحوي على ملف تنفيذي ل Tor و vidalia
<s1> ومسار الملف هو tor-browser_en-US/App
<mohammadetakie> لحظة
<s1> اعتقد اذا لاداعي لتثبيت برنامج Vidalia على أبونتو
<mohammadetakie> صحيح موجودين الإثنين
<mohammadetakie> vidalia و tor
<s1> تمام , الآن ثمت بتشغيل ملف start-tor-browser
<s1> *قمت
<s1> وظهرلي برنامج vidalia
<mohammadetakie> start-tor-browser نعم هو أمامي
<s1> علما أني لم اثبت Vidalia على أبونتو.
<mohammadetakie> ثواني بتسمح لي بكلمة
<mohammadetakie> أنت تقوم بتشغيل الملف من سطح المكتب أليس كذلك ؟
<s1> اتفضل
<mohammadetakie> أنا كذالك كان الملف يعمل من سطح المكتب
<mohammadetakie> ولكن عندما قمت بنقل الملف إلى قرص داخل الكمبيوتر هنا بدأت المشكلة عندي
<mohammadetakie> إنقل الملف إلى قرص داخل الكمبيوتر وقم بالتشغيل وأعلمني بالنتيجة ؟
<s1> صحيح , هذا مافعلت منذو قليل وإلى الآن Vidalia في وضع جاري البحث
<mohammadetakie> هل نقلته إلى قرص داخل جهاز الكمبيوتر ؟
<s1> طيب , انتظر انتهاء البحث
<s1> هل تقصد بقرص أي إلى مسار أخر !
<mohammadetakie> نعم قرص
<mohammadetakie> عندي عدة أقراص فقمت بنقل المجلد الذي يحتوي البرنامج إلى قرص للبرامج وهنا بدأت المشكلة عندي
<s1> انا اعرف بان القرص هو القرص الصلب , او قرص الإسطوانة
<mohammadetakie> نعم أخي أقصد القرص الصلب
<mohammadetakie> أخي يوجد ملاحظة
<s1> طيب هل جربت حذف الملف و وتنزيل ملف جديد .. !
<mohammadetakie> قمت بفتح start-tor-browser كمستند ووجدت بداخله هذه الرسالة
<mohammadetakie> # Complain about an error, by any means necessary.
<mohammadetakie> نعم قمت بحذفه حوالي 5 أو 6 مرات بدون نتيجة
<mohammadetakie> ووجدت داخل المستند رسالة ثانية وهي
<mohammadetakie> # First, try zenity.
<mohammadetakie> zenity --error \
<mohammadetakie> --title="$complain_dialog_title" \
<mohammadetakie> --text="$complain_message"
<mohammadetakie> إنتهى
<s1> نعم الملف عبارة عن shell script
<s1> طيب  نتحقق في الخطأ إن أردت ..
<mohammadetakie> وجدت به كلمة arror فلفتت إنتباهي قلت أن أخبرك عنهم
<mohammadetakie> أخي لا أريد سوا سؤال
<mohammadetakie> أنت أي توزيعة تستخدم على الكمبيوتر ؟
<mohammadetakie> توزيعة من لينوكس #
<s1> الآن تم إنتهاء البحث من قبل Vidalia وتم تشغيل المتصفح بنجاح
<s1> sa@sm-lap:~$ lsb_release -a
<s1> No LSB modules are available.
<s1> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<s1> Description:	Ubuntu 11.10
<s1> Release:	11.10
<s1> Codename:	oneiric
<s1> sa@sm-lap:~$
<s1> with Gnome-Shell .
<mohammadetakie> المتصفح وبرنامج ( تور ) هل يعملون ضمن البرامج على كمبيوترك أم مثلي بمجلد تقوم بالتشغيل منه ؟
<s1> tor مثبت عندي مسبقا
<mohammadetakie> ماهي توزيعة لينوكس التي تستخدمها ؟
<s1> والآن نزلت متصفح tor فقط
<s1> Ubuntu
<s1> sa@sm-lap:~$ lsb_release -a
<s1> <s1> No LSB modules are available.
<s1> <s1> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<s1> <s1> Description: Ubuntu 11.10
<s1> <s1> Release: 11.10
<s1> <s1> Codename: oneiric
<mohammadetakie> هل هي النسخة 11.10 ؟
<s1> <s1> sa@sm-lap:~$
<s1> بالضبط
<mohammadetakie> نفس التوزيعة التي عندي إذا
<mohammadetakie> وضعت نص رسالة الخطأ في محرك البحث جوجل Vidalia exited abnormally.  Exit code: 126
<mohammadetakie> حتى جوجل لم يعثر على نص شبيه بها
<mohammadetakie> أخي
<mohammadetakie> هذا الرابط لحل المشكلة الذي أعطيتني إياه
<mohammadetakie> http://www.noobrescue.com/blog/vidalia-detected-that-the-tor-software-exited-unexpectedly
<mohammadetakie> ليست هي المشكلة التي عندي
<mohammadetakie> لحظة حتى أقوم بأخذ صورة لسطح المكتب وأريك إياها
<s1> أخي كانت هذه لمشكلتك الثانية ..
<s1> اتفضل
<mohammadetakie> ثواني يقوم الموقع بتحميل الصورة
<s1> لاعليك اخي , خذ راحتك .. انا لابد ان اذهب للصلاة الآن
<s1> نكمل في ما بعد.
<s1> لكن قبل ان اذهب , هذه اعدادات السماح - الأذن لسكربت start-tor-browser
<mohammadetakie> pskh ;lh jvd]
<mohammadetakie> حسنا كما تريد
<s1> Owner: sa - Sary Muhammad
<mohammadetakie> وأريد أن أشكرك كثيرا أخي
<s1> Access: Read and write
<s1> GROUP: sa
<s1> Access: Read-Only
<s1> Other: Access : Read-Only
<mohammadetakie> لا تتعب حالك ليس عندي خبرة بهذه الأذونات
<s1> Execute: checked as Allow executing file as program.
<mohammadetakie> <a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=ixxhy1" target="_blank"><img src="http://i40.tinypic.com/ixxhy1.png" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>
<s1> لو نقرت يمين على الملف .. قارن الإعدادات.
<mohammadetakie> هذا هو الرابط لاطلع عليه فيما بعد
<mohammadetakie> <a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=ixxhy1" target="_blank"><img src="http://i40.tinypic.com/ixxhy1.png" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>
<mohammadetakie> <a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=ixxhy1" target="_blank"><img src="http://i40.tinypic.com/ixxhy1.png" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>
<mohammadetakie> لا أعلم عندي يظهر الرابط منفصل
<mohammadetakie> أتمنى أن يظهر عندك بشكل جيد
<s1> الوصلة http://i40.tinypic.com/ixxhy1.png
<s1> BRB.
<mohammadetakie> kul i`h i, s'p hgl;jf
<mohammadetakie> نعم هذه هي صورة سطح المكتب ورسالة الخطأ
<mohammadetakie> أخي أشكرك كثيرا إن أردت نكمل فيما بعد
<mohammadetakie> أعتقد أنني أتعبتك كثير ولا أريد أن أتعبك أكثر
<s1> نعم أخي , نكمل فيما بعد .. سأعود بعد الصلاة إن شاء الله.
<mohammadetakie> إن شاء الله تعالى
<s1> عودة.
<s1> Back.
<s1> mohammadetakie, أخي .. واضح من الصورة في لوحة التحكم بأن تور ليس بوضع التشغيل
<s1> من لوحة التحكم Vidalia - Status
<mohammadetakie> معك
<mohammadetakie> عودة طيبة
<s1> وذكرت سابقا عند عرض محتوى start-tor-browser .. ظهرت لك اسطر خطأ
<mohammadetakie> برنامج ( تور ) يلي قمنا بتثبيته شغال وموجول في الأعلى بجانب الإتصالات ولوحة التحكم
<s1> أخي , هذا برنامج Vidalia اللي هو عبارة عن لوحة تحكم لبرنامج تور كاواجهة مستخدم .. تور يعمل بالخلف
<s1> قم بحذفه , لأن لوحة التحكم vidalia مبنية مع tor-browser
<s1> اقصد بحذف Vidalia من أبونتو.
<mohammadetakie> البرنامج الذي قمنا بتثبيته من ( مركز برمجيات أوبنتو ) إسمه Vidalia أما الذي قمت بتشغيله من تطبيقات أوبنتو من الداش ويظهر بجانب الإتصالات ولوحة التحكم يظهر لي أن إسمه ( تور )
<mohammadetakie> حسنا سأقوم بحذف Vidalia من التطبيقات الموجودة في ( مركز برمجيات أوبنتو )
<mohammadetakie> تم إزالة البرنامج
<mohammadetakie> هل أقوم بإعادة تشغيل start-tor-browser
<s1> وفضلاً تأكد من نسخة النظام لديك إما 32-bit او 64 .. من خلال الأمر uname -m في سطر الاوامر
<s1> نعم جرب ..
<s1> الأمر uname -m
<mohammadetakie> نسختي هي i686
<s1> يظهرلك النسخة
<s1> تمام
<mohammadetakie> نفس رسالة الخطأ الموجودة بالصورة Vidalia exited abnormally.  Exit code: 126
<s1> و هل نسخة tor-browser مطابقة لنسخة نظامك ..
<mohammadetakie> هذا الشئ لا علم لي به
<s1> طيب أخي , نزل النسحة 32-bit ل tor-browser وجرب
<mohammadetakie> موقع البرنامج لايوجد بها سوى نسختين 23 بت أو 64 بت
<mohammadetakie> 32 بت #
<s1> https://www.torproject.org/dist/torbrowser/linux/tor-browser-gnu-linux-i686-2.2.34-2-dev-en-US.tar.gz
<mohammadetakie> حسنا سأقوم بتحميل النسخة الوقت المتبقي 1 دقيقة
<s1> تمام , ايضا ارى بالصورة اكثر من قرص صلب .. اي قرص منهم هو للمستخدم الحالي
<s1> نزل البرنامج عليه
<mohammadetakie> ههههه مافهمت عليك ؟ شلون ترى القرص الصلب ؟
<mohammadetakie> على كل حال تم تحميل النسخة وجاري تجربتها
<s1> أرى انك شابك اكثر من قرص صلب خارجي ..
<s1> External Hard disks .
<s1> وذكرت انك نقلت ملف البرنامج سابقا إلى قرص صلب أخر !
<mohammadetakie> عندي قرص خارجي يعمل عن طريق ال usp لكنه غير متصل حاليا
<mohammadetakie> الكمبيوتر عندي وضعه غير جيد هل قمت بالدخول إلى جهازي ؟
<s1> تمام , ماقصدت هو انك لا تنقل الملف بعد التنزيل إلى قرص صلب أخر .
<mohammadetakie> هل أقزم بنقل البرنامج قبل التشغيل ؟
<s1> كيف عرفت بان وضعه غير جيد , لا صعبه ادخل جهازك. إلى عن طريق استخدام برنامج.
<mohammadetakie> أقوم #
<s1> نقله إلى أين !
<mohammadetakie> لا أعلم الشاشة تهتز وفصل سطح المكتب من دقيقة وعاد للعمل دون أي تغيير
<mohammadetakie> إلى قرص البرامج الذي أقع عليه برامجي
<s1> :-D
<mohammadetakie> لم تخبرني هل أنقل البرنامج إلى قرص صلب خاص للبرامج أم أقوم بتشغيله من سطح المكتب
<s1> لا اخي , جرب اولا تشغيل البرنامج
<mohammadetakie> حسنا
<mohammadetakie> كان على أنظمة مايكروسوف تظهر الأقراص C . D . E . F أما الآن لا أعلم أسماء الأقراص
<mohammadetakie> البرنامج يعمل هههههه البرنامج يعمل هههههه البرنامج يعمل هههههه
<mohammadetakie> البرنامج يعمل هههههه البرنامج يعمل هههههه البرنامج يعمل هههههه
<mohammadetakie> البرنامج يعمل هههههه البرنامج يعمل هههههه البرنامج يعمل هههههه
<mohammadetakie> بدأ يعمل المتصفح أيضا
<s1> صحيح ,تختلف اسماء الأقراص على انظمة جنو/لينكس .. sdb ,sdb1
<mohammadetakie> إلهي لك الحمد وأشكرك كثيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا أخي
<s1> أخيرا , مبروك وأحسنت .
<mohammadetakie> أيوا هدول هنن أسماء الأقراص وتظهر هذه الأسماء فقط عند إستخدام أداء للتحكم بالأقراص الصلبة
<s1> إذا المشكلة كانت في نسخة ال TBB .
<mohammadetakie> ما فهمت كليك ممكن الشرح = شو كان السبب ؟
<s1> بالظبط , او من سطر الأوامر sudo fdisk -l
<mohammadetakie> بس أنا عندي نسخة من البرنامج وكنت آخذ منها نسخة وأعود أستخدم البرنامج من جديد ولم أعبث أبدا بالنسخة الأساسية وهي على شكل ملف مضغوط
<s1> نسخة برنامج ال Tor - Browser - bundle = TBB
<s1> كيف مافهمت .. تاخذ نسخة !
<mohammadetakie> TBB ؟ هل هي سبب المشكلة ؟
<s1> الظاهر , لانك قلت ماعندك علم اي نسخة من ال TBB تستخدم .
<mohammadetakie> أقوم بفك الضغط عن النسخة الأصلية وأضعها على سطح المكتب وأستخدمها = والنسخة الأساسية على شكل ملف مضغوط تبقى كما هي = لأعود إليها في حال حدث مشكلة في النسخة التي أعمل بها على سطح المكتب
<s1> اها , فهمت عليك .
<mohammadetakie> كمان ما فهمت عليك = هل هو برنامج هذا TBB
<s1> TBB
<s1> اختصار ل Tor Browser Bundle
<mohammadetakie> ههههههه قلي هو إختصار لأول الأحرف من البرنامج
<s1> من طول الاسم و يحفظ لك اصابعك من الكتابة
<s1> :D
<mohammadetakie> بس لسه ما فهمت سبب المشكلة .؟ = هل السبب هو أن النسخة التي قمت بتحميلها تختلف عن النسخة التي كانت عندي ؟
<s1> لا النسخة كانت تختلف عن نسخة نظامك ال 32-bit
<mohammadetakie> لا أعلم كيف أشكرك = أرجو من الله تعالى أن يحفظك بحفظه ويجعلك من أهل جنانه
<mohammadetakie> حاليا بعتقد إنك تعبت وبكرة بنتحدث عن مشكلة ثانية ولك الشكر
<mohammadetakie> أخي إنت من السعودية ؟
<s1> العفو أخي , وإياك .. أشكرلك دعائك.
<s1> نعم من بلاد الحرمين.
<mohammadetakie> الله يحفظها ويبارك لكم بأرضكم المباركة
<s1> اللهم آمين , وجميع بلاد المسلمين.
<s1> فرصة سعيدة أخي أخي محمد وتشرفت , اتمنى نراك دائما على خير .
<mohammadetakie> ممكن الإسم الكريم ؟
<mohammadetakie> أنا الذي حصل لي السعادة بمعرفتك ودمت بحفظ الله ورعايته
<s1> ساري محمد
<s1> *أخوك
<mohammadetakie> ساري = شب ؟
<s1> ساري اسم عربي , للذكور نعم . :-)
<s1> وبالعبري للإناث .. اذا حاب التفصيل :-)
<mohammadetakie> عاشت الأسامي أخ ساري
<s1> عشت , وعاشت أيامك أخي محمد.
<mohammadetakie> بعتقد مثله مثل أسماء أخرى = يمسى بها الذكور والإناث
<s1> لا , ليس في اللغه العربيه , الاختلاف فقط مع العبرية.
<mohammadetakie> عندنا بعض الأسماء تلفظ للشب والبنت مثل ( جهاد )
<mohammadetakie> ( جلاء )
<mohammadetakie> لا أذكر ولكن يوجد عدة أسماء تطلق على الجنسين الذكر والأنثى
<s1> صدقت , مع انها ماتحضرني ..
<s1> أما جهاد تسمى به الإناث .. أحد اصدقاء الدراسة اسمه جهاد .
<mohammadetakie> هههههه في شب تعرفت عليه بالدردشة الضحكة إسمو إسم بنت
<mohammadetakie> مع إني مني فاكر الإسم بس الكل بيستغرب لمن بقول لهم أنا شب وليس بنت
<s1> ما ادري والديهم ايش يحسوا فيه عند تسمية ابنائهم .. من قلة الأسماء يعني !
<s1> مسكين والله , احس بمعاناته.
<mohammadetakie> عندنا بعض الآباء لا تهتم لإسم الطفل مع أن للإنسان من إسمه نصيب
<s1> المشكلة مشكلة الأبناء , لكن اعتقد تهون اذا يقدر يغير الاسم.
<s1> تعتقد ما هو اشهر اسم زالأكثر انتشار في العالم !
<s1> *و
<mohammadetakie> عندنا عائلة قامت بتغيير الكنية بأكملها وقامل بتغيير خانة العائلة
<mohammadetakie> ولكن ليس بسبب إسم العائلة ولكن عائتهم لهم مشاكل كثيرة وهذه العائلة التي قامت بتغيير الإسم قوم طييبون
<s1> كاطريقة للتبرء منهم .
<mohammadetakie> نعم هو كذلك
<s1> الله المستعان .
<mohammadetakie> والنعم بالله
<s1> الحديث لايمل معك أخي ,  أستأذن للخروج إلى الصلاة ومضطر للخروج فيما بعد.
<s1> إلى اللقاء.
<mohammadetakie> إذنك معك مع السلامة أخي
#ubuntu-sa 2011-11-20
<Aleppo> السلام عليكم
#ubuntu-sa 2012-11-17
<diplodok> hi
<diplodok> what is the temperature in sa now?
#ubuntu-sa 2015-11-11
<wh1te-r01e> hey
<wh1te-r01e> !!
